# Nano Ankle Holster?



## davalf (Oct 29, 2012)

Has anyone used an ankle holster with the Nano? If so, which one? And what's your opinion of your holster...would you recommend? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Nuts. I was hoping to see a reply. I am wondering the same thing about the Nano and also about the Baby Glocks (26,27). Seems like a sensible way to carry a small gun while driving long distances in a car.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Ala Tom said:


> Nuts. I was hoping to see a reply. I am wondering the same thing about the Nano and also about the Baby Glocks (26,27). Seems like a sensible way to carry a small gun while driving long distances in a car.


Kinda hard to get to while driving dont you think???


----------



## davalf (Oct 29, 2012)

Ala Tom said:


> Nuts. I was hoping to see a reply. I am wondering the same thing about the Nano and also about the Baby Glocks (26,27). Seems like a sensible way to carry a small gun while driving long distances in a car.


I e-mailed Beretta asking what they recommend. I will let you know when they send a reply.


----------



## davalf (Oct 29, 2012)

This was Beretta's reply to my inquiry:

Hello David:

Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support.

The ankle holster for the 3032 will not work for the Nano. Try Galco, Bianchi or DeSantis for quality holsters and see if they have anything that will work.

Best regards,

Beretta Customer Support


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use a belly band holster for my Nano. I used to carry an LC9 this way and it was simple and comfortable. It is even easier with the Nano.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Funny you should bring this up. I carry in ankle holsters. Galco seems to make the most comfortable holsters for ankle carry with their neoprean velcro bands and a real holster sewn in. Galco or other companies for some reason has not made many holster for this model gun. I bought a desantis apache elastic style ankle rig, but it's no where near the comfort of the galco or desantis die hard style holster. Holster companies have not made many holsters for the Beretta nano and it's been around longer than the S&W shield, yet their are many more shield holsters out their. Galco holster are the most comfortable around but nothing yet. I e-mailed them and they responded they do not make this holster at this time and have no plans to at this time.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I purchased an excellent pocket holster for my Nano from TT Gun Leather. Unfortunately, they do not make an ankle holster, but somewhere a similar company will likely make you one or maybe you can adapt one for ankle use by modifying it yourself. While there are only a few mass-market makers, there are likely at least a thousand custom holster makers with reasonable prices. Find some near you and give them a call. Maybe they are sitting there now debating whether to get into the ankle holster business.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Try the DeSantis Apache holster - worked great for me with the Nano and others.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BigCityChief said:


> Try the DeSantis Apache holster - worked great for me with the Nano and others.


I'll check that out for sure. I just bought the BU-9 Nano two days ago, and so far have been pocket carrying it. I would like another option.


----------



## AFrost20 (Dec 29, 2012)

What pocket holster are you using? I currently am using an Uncle Mikes for pocket carry and it works pretty good considering it was only $15.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AFrost20 said:


> What pocket holster are you using? I currently am using an Uncle Mikes for pocket carry and it works pretty good considering it was only $15.


I have been using the BLACKHAWK! #4 pocket holster. It is similar to the Uncle Mike's brand.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I local gun shop by me had the IWB holster Beretta made for the nano. Extremely comfortable and great concealment. Just another option


----------

